# Can you supply Iberital Grinders, Google page 1 ranking site would like to sell them!



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

If you can supply me with Iberital Grinders at competitive prices then please contact me at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk

Regards, Johnnie Walker


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Johnnie,

I can get hold of MC2 grinders (MC2 AUTO CHALLENGE GRINDER - 1/2 KILO + MC2 CHALLENGE GRINDER - 1/2 KILO) with quantity discounts for buying 5+ or 10+ at a time. What sort of quantities were you looking at?

Andy


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I've sent you a message Andy.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dldjrx

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------

